# chicken fence and plastic wrap



## treeman82 (May 30, 2003)

I think when I had gone to NE Grows in February this guy from just north of where I live was talking. His company moves large trees. What he was saying that they do is instead of drum star lacing, or using wood, they will wrap the ball with plastic wrap to keep moisture in, and then cover the plastic wrap with metal chicken wire. Has anybody here ever done that before? Or heard of anybody that does it?


----------



## jimmyq (Jun 4, 2003)

no experience with chicken wire and plastic wrap on the rootball, but, I have seen chicken wire over burlap for large rootballs, they were tied with 1/2 nylon strapping instead of twine. I think short term storage of the rootballs in this stage is ok, but for long term or for planting, the chickenwire definately must come off.


----------



## Dan F (Jun 16, 2003)

A company I used to work for about 4 years ago started wrapping the root balls on the B&B trees in the holding area. It was supposed to cut down on water usage. Granted, these were 1 1/2 to 3" trees though. Obviously the plastic came off before the tree was planted.

I have never seen chicken wire used like that though, but then again, I'm not around tree movers (of that size anyway) that often.

Paul, I assume what you are refering to as chicken wire wasn't the wire basket that was lined with the burlap "sock" in which the tree was placed after digging? Chicken wire in my neck of the woods is small gauge wire, the basket for the trees is heavy gauge wire needing bolt cutters to cut off for removal.


Dan


----------



## jimmyq (Jun 16, 2003)

nope, I was indeed talking chicken wire, the wire you make chicken coops from, bout 4 feet high and holes maybe an inch or so open. Wire basket is totally different, thats what we use normally for anything we use our spades to dig, a 32 and a 40" is what we have at the moment.


----------

